# Parking bum OUTSIDE the litter tray



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

Caspian has a hooded litter tray - to which we've taken the door off as he wasn't too keen on it. He's been using it like this for the last few weeks.

More and more frequently he's been going in to dig a whole for his poo, positions himself - but his bum hangs just over the cusp of the litter tray meaning his poo goes all over the floor...

He did it again tonight and he would have done it yesterday too if I didn't catch him about to do the act - and nudged him a little forward so he didn't miss the tray.

It's getting to the point where it'll be averaging at 2 to 3 times a week now. I just dont know what to do - I cant supervise him when he goes to the loo all the time 

Do you think its a problem with the litter? Or the hooded box? Or something else?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated??? xxx


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

It's hard to say for definite, but I'd hazard a guess that it's the hooded litter tray. We've just replaced our 'normal' trays with hooded ones and Rusty always does his poos RIGHT by the entrance, because he climbs in and doesn't turn round. Thankfully, we've not had any 'out of litter tray' poops 

Could you possibly take the hood off for a few weeks and see what happens? That way you'll know for sure where the issue lies?


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

Alternatively, if you have plenty of cash  

The ModKat Litter Box - YouTube

The ModKat !


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a quite a funny issue!  Ziggy likes to poke his head out in the same way but I would be annoyed if he decided to poke his bum out!

I would try putting the door back on... 

I also have a plastic litter catcher in front of mine, maybe it could double up as a poo catcher. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

He's digging away so the litter's probably OK. I'd take the lid off, see how he gets on - also consider getting a larger tray if that doesn't work.


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Hehehe I've found myself laughing when I see his little bum pop outside the tray - it's actually quite cute - until then I'm left with the nice present to clean up 

I took the lid off today and hoping it'll be good news when he goes for his evening poo tonight! Lol xxx I'm looking around at larger trays as we speak just in case!!! Thanks again guys xxx


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Right guys its been 2 days with lid off - he's still doing it  I dont know what to do anymore. He's my cat but my mum is getting really annoyed now and tonight picked him up and tried to put his nose to what he'd done - I told her cats dont work like that...


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Right guys its been 2 days with lid off - he's still doing it  I dont know what to do anymore. He's my cat but my mum is getting really annoyed now and tonight picked him up and tried to put his nose to what he'd done - I told her cats dont work like that...


The only two things I can think of doing are:

1) Buy a top entry litter box - like the ModKat that I mentioned earlier in the thread. It doesn't have to be a ModKat, there are other, cheaper options. There's one called the CleverCat. With a Top entry litter tray, there's no option of pooping outside and it also (apparently) reduces tracking of litter around the house

CleverCat

ModKat

2) buy a REALLY big litter tray .... like ... something that's not even designed to be a litter tray. For example, a storage container. Something like this (with the lid off)
Underbed Box in bedroom storage solutions at the home of creative kitchenware, Lakeland

Can't think of anything else to be honest, in some ways it would be easier if your cat was pooping on your bed or something  there are plenty of suggestions about convincing them to use a litter tray ... but yours is IN the tray, just has bad aim!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the deeper unhooded trays from Zooplus here as it's deep and has the guard round the outside he shouldn't be able to hang his bum out and but if you are worried about the lower front you could just put that side against the wall, but I love these trays.


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, I did not think about getting something nice and deep for him to do his business in - that will stop his bum hanging out! Thanks for the links, at the moment I've ordered the deep litter tray you linked from Amazon, all look good to be honest... if this fails atleast I have other options... the storage box was a wicked idea too xxxx will let you know how I get on xxx


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

...and OMG Celador your kitty is so CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

We had this problem with a corner tray. We got a large rectangular storage box to use as a tray and problem was solved, although she still parks very close to the door. I wish she did the rear-parking moves but I haven't managed to train her to do that.

I read that a good solution is to open an entrance in the longer side of the storage box, so that the cat gets used to turn right or left to use the toilet and keep the bum in the box. I was not very adventurous to experience in this litter box issue.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

or just put a plastic bag underneath if this behaviour persists, this will go a long way in helping to clean the mess.


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> ...and OMG Celador your kitty is so CUTE!!!!!!


Thank you!  but don't let her hear you say that, she's already got a big ego!! lol


----------

